# NEED ASAP! 4/12-4/19: 2 or 3 bed Kissimmee



## Daddyof6 (Apr 2, 2014)

Text preferred: 352-578-1225


----------



## jules54 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Orlando*

I did text you waiting for text back from you.


----------



## Daddyof6 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Need ASAP 4/12 to 4/19 in Kissimmee Area*

Need 2 or 3 bedroom starting tomorrow. I prefer text to 407.575.7983.


----------

